# Just moved next door to a child molester



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Ok, so this is probably a mothers worst nightmare that I feel I just walked into. I just moved into a nicer, cheaper place with me and my baby girl who is 7 months old. I live with my mother at the moment because I am a single mother just starting out on my own. My mother checked this place out and everything was okay, the day we move in, we find out people steal from mailboxes at our duplex but ok, rent a p.o. box= problem solved. Then comes sunday and on our way to church just pulling out of our drive way DIRECTLY across the street is a house with a big sign in the front yard and a sign on the door saying "DANGER SEX OFFENDER CHILD MOLESTER LIVES HERE". I couldnt believe my eyes! So I took a picture of it and once I got home I looked the address up ont he sex offender registry database and could not find anyone registered from that address. What in the world is going on here? Please, has anyone ever heard of this kind of thing? and what do I do? I dont really want anyone to make him take the sign down because I feel if he is a child molester or feels he needs to warn people of his "sick urges" then I rather people know to stay the heck away from there, but I dont know.. What should I do? Advice please? I attached a photo of it. Three days has gone by and the sign is still up and the truck who lives there has come and gone and come and gone and still the sign remains, so I know it wasnt just some sick prank or anything.

.....


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

That's crazy that there is a sign up. I've never heard of that. I know they are required to be registered (so, weird that you can't find any info), and there are rules about distances they can live from schools, etc.

But really, I don't know that there is anything you can do besides not invite him over for dinner.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

That is the most strange thing I've ever seen..


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Yes, I figured there would probably be not much the police would do, besides make him take the sign down... but he does live two doors down from a child day care, and he is not registered....


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

That's really odd. I see in the picture that there is a wheelchair ramp. Could it be that someone is playing a prank on someone who is unable to take the sign down for themselves?

Either way at least you have a lot of time to figure it out or find another place to live. I wouldn't invite them over but since your daughter is an infant I don't see it as an immediate danger since she would never be alone either outside or in. I would just be sure not to put up anything in any windows that might indicate to someone walking by that a little girl might be in that room alone (like at night).


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

There's also a sign on the door, I wonder what that says? The entire thing is eerie -- maybe you can call the local police station to ask, or even ask a more friendly neighbor what the heck is up with the sign?


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilyahyah*
> 
> Yes, I figured there would probably be not much the police would do, besides make him take the sign down... but he does live two doors down from a child day care, and he is not registered....


Call a non-emergency police line and have them look into it.


----------



## rush2ady (Nov 16, 2010)

strange. Maybe he's giving a sincere warning in order to avoid harming anyone? I second the phone call to the non-emergency police. It's a perfectly valid inquiry.


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Yes, the sign on the door says the same thing the big sign in the yard says. I will be sure to call police in morning tho, because it really has been bothering me :/

Also I agree @rushtoaddy I believe he is probably putting it up as a warning, but if he is labeling himself a child molester/sex offender already, he obviously has already done something to a child therefore he should either be locked up or on the sex offender registry.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

So, I just googled sex offender signs, and it appears that in some counties/cities and for some offenders, they are required to have a sign up at their home and even cars, in some cases. I didn't really read through the articles, just glanced at the titles and beginnings. Must be part of his probation?


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

hmm ill go google that. sounds weird they would make him put up a sign and not register... that would be a stupid law. but ill go look it up. thank you


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just looked up yard signs for sex offenders and it looks like in some counties or municipalities they do have rules forcing convicted offenders to put up noticeable, all weather signs up in their yard. Sounds like a great idea, although I could see people being really mad when they're not able to sell their house because of it.


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Yes I have been reading that too, but the only question left is why isnt he on the sex offender registry if he is a convicted offender? know what i mean?


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

oh and why does he live so close to a day care would be my next question. Oh well, guess ill call the law in the morn...


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Very weird. Maybe he just moved and the registry isn't updated yet? Creepy! Let us know what the police tell you. Oh, and they sell locking mailboxes, which might be cheeper in the long run than the PO box.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

I' m the type of person who has a hard ti e forgiving myself, so personally, I'd move. If something ever happened ( there is a risk he could force his way into your home), I'd never forgive myself that I knew and yet I stayed. If there was a hand grenade or a bomb in the yard next to me I'd move, this doesn't seem much different to me.


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm curious to see what the police said -- and I would (after thinking about this more) I would move. Not worth the risk/creep factor


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, that is weird. Let us know what the police say OP. Creepy.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have never seen or heard of that before. Wow. I'm curious to know what your local police department has to say.


----------



## raelize (Jun 17, 2006)

i just wanted to point out that there are plenty of child molesters who have never been caught. i am sure at least one of us responding to this thread has a yet to be caught CM in their neighborhood. i would be glad that they are registered and i would be sure to tell anyone who has small kids to keep their kids away. if you move you have just as much chance as moving into a CM neighborhood again. i'm not saying don't move - i'm just pointing out that those lists offer a false sense of security.when is your lease up? i'd definately start looking for a new place, but maybe you can wait till the lease is up. i used to live in a neighborhood w/ 2 registered sex offenders in 2 blocks of our house. we never had a problem - we moved before dds were old enough to be outside alone and everyone knew we had little kids. and what would you do if you moved and then one moved in right next to you?

call the cops and find out exactly what the CM did. by law they have to tell, and alert them that he isn't registered if he is supposed to be.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

That is crazy! Did you call the police yet, OP? If he isn't registered, he obviously should be.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh that picture gave me the chills!

But seriously, I'd rather live across the street from the guy WITH the sign than the guy without....that way, at least I'd know right?


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

if he isn't registered why would he put that sign up


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm thinking along the same lines of pp's that maybe he recently moved and the registry hasn't been updated yet, or maybe it is a recent conviction and he isn't on the registry yet. I have heard in some cases where when someone is first convicted or recently moved that they have to alert the neighbors in a manner they are sure to notice.

Let us know what you found out, hugs OP.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm guessing he just moved in and isn't on the registry yet. I know our registry has a "why don't I see person X" thing, and it explains it takes time to update. And I bet your county/township/etc. requires a visual notice.

FWIW, we just had a registered sex offender move in two doors down. Their house IS our bus stop. Really, it's an important reminder to be vigilant.

I'm looking for an update, OP! Did you call?


----------

